# Smokies(RIP) and D.C.; Saskatoon Sweethearts



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jul 3, 2009)

Ok some of you will remember my last Blog Adventures of Fluffy and Monsters this blog has been closed down to my loss of Fluffy andÂ Monsters.

With there passing brought Home my other 2 Bunnies Smokies and D.C.
I reintroduced them to RO here

Here a few pictures I took the 2nd night they were home.Â  They have a small area of the apt which is the hallway so I gave them a box to hid out in and put lots of hay in there for them so they eat and hide out and relax.

Eat









Hang out








Relax












On Tuesday July 30th I brought them home.Â  I let the door to the carrier open so they could explore a bit while I got there cage from the storage room.Â  My sister was sort of watching them but mostly watching Smokies and D.C. went MIA for a bit.Â  We couldn't find him untill I took 1 look under my bed after my sister did a failed to see the brown spot under the bed.Â  lol









On Monday I went over to my parents house to see my Bun Kids.Â  And I brought them out while I was chatting with Jen - Mouse_Chalk, Ali - JadeIcing, and Kate - WhaleyK98 and Tracy - Flashy.Â  I feel like I'm missing someone. 
















That's it for now.Â  I have had these two Bun kids for about 4-5 years.Â  I adopted both when they were both Babies.


----------



## whaleyk98 (Jul 3, 2009)

Awww, they make such a cute couple!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jul 3, 2009)

I want to kiss that little rexy nose!


----------



## SweetSassy (Jul 3, 2009)

They are a cute couple! 

Love the pic's...April


----------



## LuvaBun (Jul 3, 2009)

I am so pleased you have them back home, Becka. Looks like they've settled right back in. Such a cute, cuddly couple 

Jan


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jul 4, 2009)

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> I am so pleased you have them back home, Becka. Looks like they've settled right back in. Such a cute, cuddly couple
> 
> Jan


I'm happy to have them here. They are doing quite well. Just have to keep an eye on Smokies but other than that everything looks good.

They are settling in very well and I have more pictures to prove it. And I got my very first bunny Kisses from Smokies. I was sitting on the floor in the hallway with them and Smokies came to visit me and picked her front paws up and so she was standing up straight so I could rub her belly which I did and didn't have a problem with it. And I was also Scritching her head/ears and I got a couple of kisses  My Sister said I forced them out of her but I'll take forced or love kisses. Smokies is turning out to me my girl again, When I walk out/step over the NIC grids in the doorway to make sure no bunny girl enters so she came up to me and nodge my feet. My a sweet heart. I've fallen in love with her all over again. :inlove:

D.C. has turned into the little Rex I never knew. I'll tell yah about that once the Pictures are uploaded.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jul 5, 2009)

While I was home and update I let Smokies and D.C. have run of the hallway and them seem to enjoy it so far. It isn't much but they aren't complaining yet. In the afternoon after coming home from my parents place I decided to fold the clothes in the second room we walk into the room without walking on the clothes and I had buns out and they were doing really good. I left the door open so they can come in and say hi and they would both poke me from behind and run away, what little sweethearts 

While having them home I seem less depressed for the loss of Monsters and Fluffy even though I did have a melt down the other day talking to Tracy-Flashy but that was more over Smokies being sick.

I took some new photo's of the gang yesterday and a short movie of D.C. getting into mischief. On top there hiddie box i was keep a bowl full of food. I showed the bowl to the buns and moved there green igloo closer to box to see if they would jump up. I tried to show both how to get to it but failed misrably at least thats what they wanted me to belive. D.C. decided latter he wasn't that stupid and knew what to do once I turned my back and went into the bedroom and didn't a line of vision on him. My sister has a better view and she told me what he was up to and I got and had to take a picture of him ontop of the box.

Ok here's the pictures.
On the box, then afterwords looking inocent. 








Back turned to me, then returned to find his food.








Telling Smokies what he found.





Here's the home video. Me tessing them so D.C. would jump on the box for it.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jul 5, 2009)

I love D.C.'s big bunny bum hanging over the edge of the box. I could just hear Smokies going, "Oi! I can't get up there! You're blocking the way!:grumpy:" Hehe.


----------



## SweetSassy (Jul 5, 2009)

They are beautiful :biggrin2:


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jul 5, 2009)

*Thank you. I think they are beautiful as well. 


SweetSassy wrote: *


> They are beautiful :biggrin2:


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jul 5, 2009)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> I love D.C.'s big bunny bum hanging over the edge of the box. I could just hear Smokies going, "Oi! I can't get up there! You're blocking the way!:grumpy:" Hehe.


:roflmao: That's funny, Smokies shouldn't be taking about blocking the way. She's huge!!! Smokies couldn't get up if she tried, and she hasn't it. 

I'm working on weight loss with them. Mom spoiled them for a bit. I use to say SHE raises big Rabbits. Now she raised my 2 to grow BIG. 

The Vet said Smokies was a bit overweight but nothing major. She has seen Rabbits that over weight that look like TICKS, said they had little heads and there body's balloon out.

I need to put fresh battery's in the camera to take more pictures. Smokies is actually small enough to fit in Green Igloo. :shock:


----------



## PepnFluff (Jul 6, 2009)

Awh! They're Sexy Rexy's! (my new names for rexs ahaha) They look so luffly! I want to inhale their fur lol. Keep the pictures coming please


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jul 6, 2009)

*Ahh Phoebe I would get your eye's checked. This is a 1 rex household. lol.

Smokies wants to know how you see rex in her 





PepnFluff wrote: *


> Awh! They're Sexy Rexy's! (my new names for rexs ahaha) They look so luffly! I want to inhale their fur lol. Keep the pictures coming please


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Jul 6, 2009)

WOW I LOVE D.C's fur!
They're both soo cute.


----------



## lei (Jul 10, 2009)

I â¥ Smokies gorgeous Coloring! :bunnyheart


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jul 10, 2009)

*lei wrote: *


> I â¥ Smokies gorgeous Coloring! :bunnyheart


She is a pretty nice looking isn't she? I love her SSSOOOOOOO much.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jul 10, 2009)

I don't have new photo's of my 2 to share as they are locked up until I get there new NIC cage put together. But I need more of the special panel's so no more harm is done to the apt.

I bought 2 sets of the colored foam mats that I put down in the kitchen and started connecting the panel's. Not quite enough to make it all around  Good thing I get 3 pay cheque's this month plus GST cheque's came out this month so I have some extra money to spend on my fur kids.


Here's a few photo's of when they were living at the parent's outside. I stapled misquote netting to the cage. 

Their hutch





Inside there hutch


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Jul 10, 2009)

Looks like those two are having fun so far


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jul 10, 2009)

Yup, messes always = fun. I don't know how we can all spend so much time making our bunnies' cages perfect, only to watch them destroy our hard work (and then we do it again!) lol  It really looks like they had a good time, though!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jul 10, 2009)

Last night when my sister came home, I told her to look at the start of my cage. She then looked at it and wanted to see if Smokies would dare to jump the grid at 1 panel high. I told her it wasn't likely but I bet D.C. would. So I grabbed the camera then grabbed D.C. and put him in with Smokies and of course he's more curious and had to see the panel's and had to see what was on the other side. lol He escaped a couple of times and my sister had to catch him, he's a fast little guy for a chubby rex.

Just checking things out.













Look mom if I stand up i'm the same size as the panel.













Come to say hi to Mommy













Just random cuteness


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Jul 10, 2009)

OOoooh i love your panels!
DC seems like he's already planing a way to get out!
Mind you their enclosure is really nice... now... hehe they will destroy it sooner or later!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jul 10, 2009)

*MyLOVEABLES!! wrote: *


> . hehe they will destroy it sooner or later!


They darn well better not. Those panels were hard to find. The mats I don't care about. But those panels better last at least a year if they want to continue to live. LOL


----------



## SweetSassy (Jul 11, 2009)

Looks like it's gonna be a nice enclosure when it's done. :biggrin2:I never seen panels like that before. What kind are they?? Also, where do you buy the mats(flooring) at?



Gotta say again, your bunnies are sooooo cute.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jul 11, 2009)

*The panels I got from walmart they are called mainSTAYS home they are on clearance for $15 but they only had the 1 box  Gonna go look for more tomorrow. 

The mats I got at walmart too. They were on sale for $10 

Here's a closer look at the pannels http://www.organize.com/stcu6setof3b.html

SweetSassy wrote: *


> Looks like it's gonna be a nice enclosure when it's done. :biggrin2:I never seen panels like that before. What kind are they?? Also, where do you buy the mats(flooring) at?
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta say again, your bunnies are sooooo cute.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jul 11, 2009)

Well I'm bunny sitting for Mom while her and Dad go on Vacation. I knew this would happen. Mom told me she wasn't going to keep Snookiums and was going to take her the SPCA before they left. HAHAHHA. 

Snookiums is a sweet bunny. Mom handed her to me and I put my palm in front of her face and I get kisses. Mom told Snookiums if she gave me kisses she wasn't coming back for her. lol. Mom tried to get kisses but she said NO. 

For those of you that don't know Snookiums or forgot who she was. Her are a few photo's I've taken.

Inside her Hutch.






Can I jump out now?








She likes to hang out in the other side of the cage.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jul 11, 2009)

Why are Rexes the masters of disapproval? (Well, Lops and Mini-Rexes are, too)


----------



## SweetSassy (Jul 11, 2009)

Awe... Snookiums is a cutie!


----------



## LuvaBun (Jul 11, 2009)

Great pics . Glad you get to look after Snookiums.

Yeah, D.C. looks like a typical Rex - attitude and curiosity 

Jan


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jul 15, 2009)

Yes D.C. fits the Rex personality well. Today when I came home I sat down in the living room for a bit to and heard him going at Smokies. He's a horny little guy tonight. Poor girl. I don't have any new photo's. I haven't done much on their NIC cage either h34r2. I'm off on Thursday so I will use my old panels to finish it up. And if it's nice out work on the outside one as well. It's rained all weekend and today so no outside work was done.

I like have Snookiums around. She's so different than my 2. She likes to eat when i'm not looking. She's very curious when the cage door is opened and she stands up to look out. She's so CUTE. I might have a hard time giving her back.




Today is 1 Month since I lost my boy Fluffy. I miss his attitude, his love for Monsters. He was just to cute and curious and in to everything.


----------



## CKGS (Jul 15, 2009)

Awww... the babies. How cute and I love the new enclosure. Those are nice panels. I am gonna have to look for some here too. They would make nice doors for cages too I would think.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jul 16, 2009)

Phase 1 of the new cage is now complete.







1 of the cages in side the NIC cage has been taken out as that was Smokies and D.C.'s. I left Snookiums inside the NIC cage in her cage but opened the lid so she cage come out if she wants to. She did come out for a minute then jumped back inside her cage. I think Smokies might have had something to do with that. Phase 2 photo's coming soon


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jul 16, 2009)

Phase 2 complete 


















The cage is a lot bigger than I thought it was. I'm happy with the way it turned out. I think the bunnies are too.


----------



## paul2641 (Jul 16, 2009)

Looks fab! Well done!


----------



## CKGS (Jul 16, 2009)

What a nice setup. I'm sure those lil dollbabies are happy-look at the room they have now!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jul 16, 2009)

Very nice! I showed Will that picture and told him that I want a pen like that for my bunnies! He rolled his eyes at me (small apartment for three people + two bunnies = no awesome pen for me).  The bunnies certainly look happy!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jul 16, 2009)

Kelly we have a small apt + 2 people and 3 bunnies and managed to fit them in. They are sitting in the kitchen. They seem to have settled in to there huge amount of space and freedom


----------



## whaleyk98 (Jul 16, 2009)

AWESOME JOB! I love NIC cages...so much room. I made one for one of my new buns but had to put a top on it as he would jump it every night, stinker. Its 3 X 2 X 2 grids high. 

I love the solid grids...makes things a little less messy that way. Ill have to look for some of those =)


----------



## SweetSassy (Jul 16, 2009)

Nice enclosure for those gorgeous bunnies of yours! 

Looks awesome, nice and big:biggrin2:..April


----------



## LuvaBun (Jul 17, 2009)

What a great set up 

I wondered how you'd feel about handing Snookiums back to your mom. perhaps your landlord would 'overlook' a 3rd bunny 

Jan


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jul 17, 2009)

*I love Snookiums but Smokies doesn't like her. My sister tried putting her in the cage but Snookiums would jump right back into the safety of her cage. So my sis closed the lid and Smokies took some fur off of Snookiums bum  Maybe if we tried them together in the bathroom or the spare room.

LuvaBun wrote: *


> What a great set up
> 
> I wondered how you'd feel about handing Snookiums back to your mom. perhaps your landlord would 'overlook' a 3rd bunny
> 
> Jan


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Jul 17, 2009)

GREAT SETUP!
WOW It looks really good too, must be easy to keep it neat and tidy! I'm jealous!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jul 18, 2009)

Do your bunnies chew on the mats? I've been wanting to experiment with those, but I am afraid that my two would chew them to bits! Are they easy to clean?


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jul 18, 2009)

Surprising Smokies hasn't chewed on the mats  They are very easy to clean, the pee just sits on top of the mat, so you just have to wipe it down.


*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> Do your bunnies chew on the mats? I've been wanting to experiment with those, but I am afraid that my two would chew them to bits! Are they easy to clean?


----------



## irishlops (Jul 18, 2009)

cool set up !


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jul 21, 2009)

*irishlops wrote: *


> cool set up !


Thanx


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jul 21, 2009)

So today when I got home from work I decided it was I was going to clean all the litter boxes, so I let Snookums out so she was in the cage with Smokies and D.C. but every time I pulled her out she would jump back in, she did that like 5 times on me. Finally I moved things around so I could sweep and I put the bunny bed next to her cage and she sat in it so I put some hay in it hopping she would stay put and she did but she had Smokies was on guard and would sit in front of it making sure she didn't make a move on her boyfriend.

Also to keep the hay off the floor and the poops in the litter box I put 1 type hay in each box. They have 2 boxes and seems to working pretty good.  

I have photo's uploading. I will probably post tomorrow evening when I get home from work or if I feel like I will do it in the Morning.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jul 21, 2009)

Snookiums out for a visit










Snookiums deciding if she wants to jump into her cage













D.C. checking her out









Smokies on guard









Smokies hiding 'cause my sister turned on the vacuum


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jul 22, 2009)

such cuties!


----------



## LuvaBun (Jul 22, 2009)

Had a smile at Smokies - she's all tough, guarding against Snookiums, but turn the vacuum on, and her bravado goes out the window 

They are so cute. How much longer is Snookiums with you? (if not forever :biggrin2

Jan


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jul 22, 2009)

Jan - Snookiums should be gone by the end of the month I think. If I could get Smokies not to hate Snookiums I would let her stay but Smokies just doesn't want anyone else. I threatened Smokies that I was going to lock her up and Snookiums play with her boy. lol


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jul 28, 2009)

I think my sister and I have made the final decision and Snookiums is going to stay with us  She is such a sweetheart she likes to sit with you and get head scrities. My sister told me she cuddle Snookiums yesterday and I pulled her out in the morning for a bit before I took my shower and I just picked her up again she's just so calm and happy. I don't think mom will be disappointed she doesn't get her bunny back. I would hate for Snookiums to go back outside and only be looked at when it's time to feed her.

I know we are only suppose to have 2 pets but what's the difference if we add 1 more, no one will ever know and there's something going on and we know are apt will be looked we can move her into a carrier into a bedroom.

Maybe I can get Smokies to accept her as a friend and not a threat to her boyfriend lol


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jul 28, 2009)

Congrats on the semi-new-ish bunny! And congrats, Snookiums, for wriggling your way back into your mommy's heart (and home)!

:bunny18

Snookiums looks kind of like my Toby. Her color and markings are similar!  What color are her eyes? Toby's are like a gray color (they sometimes have a hint of lavender when the light hits them right). I just wanted to ask because their colors/markings are so similar.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jul 28, 2009)

I noticed to that they look alike as well. Her eyes are brown color I think. Wait I'll go get my sweetie and find out.

Yep there brown. She's just the cutest thing. In the morning when I wake up and go look at everyone she's in her cage. I keep her lid open so she can jump out and visit the other 2 if she wishes. Anyways when I get up to look at her she stands up with her paws on the top of cage looking out and so sweet. Where I can't resit saying hi to her and giving her a hug.


----------



## LuvaBun (Jul 28, 2009)

:yahoo:YES!! I knew you wouldn't be able to let her go. I am so happy that she's going to stay with you!

I wonder what Smokies thinks 

Jan


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jul 28, 2009)

*LuvaBun wrote:*


> I wonder what Smokies thinks
> 
> Jan


I haven't told her yet h34r2


----------



## CKGS (Jul 28, 2009)

Boy Rebecca- break it to her gently- lol.


----------



## tonyshuman (Jul 28, 2009)

Hehe! Bunny drama! When we first got Benjamin I was only supposed to have 2 bunnies, not to mention that my bf was living with me pretty much but wasn't on the lease, so one day when the owner's daughters came over to show the apartment we took Benjamin for a walk! Came back and noticed that Tony and Muffin were on the top floor of the cage, which Muffin doesn't like and hadn't gone to previously. When Muffin's in a new place, she has to demonstrate her dominance over Tony, usually by humping him in the face. So guess what she was doing when we got back from our walk? Yeah. I hope she wasn't doing that while they were showing the apartment...


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jul 28, 2009)

*tonyshuman wrote: *


> Hehe! Bunny drama! When Muffin's in a new place, she has to demonstrate her dominance over Tony, usually by humping him in the face. So guess what she was doing when we got back from our walk? Yeah. I hope she wasn't doing that while they were showing the apartment...


Claire that's funny.:laugh: I hope they weren't putting on a show for the new tenants.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jul 29, 2009)

A few years ago, we had a mother/daughter pair of dogs, and the daughter would hump her mom when guests came over. It was the first thing she would do after going up and sniff-greeting the guests...


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jul 29, 2009)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> A few years ago, we had a mother/daughter pair of dogs, and the daughter would hump her mom when guests came over. It was the first thing she would do after going up and sniff-greeting the guests...


:rofl: That's cute. I bet the guest were entertained. lol


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jul 29, 2009)

I think either tonight after work or tomorrow I will sit down with Smokies and let her know the bad news. 

In 3 weeks we get our new Dressers so then my sister will be moved into her own room and maybe I will bring Snookiums in here if there's room even though that's not a wise idea with my allergies and asthma but I have a purifier to help with that. Now that she's a permanent house guest she needs a big cage to play in. Or maybe we can make room in the living room for her. Or just make Smokies & D.C. cage smaller but I would have to use the regular grids but worry about her getting her nose bit off by Smokies.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jul 29, 2009)

I had Snookium up on my bed for about an hour while we(me and Snnokium) watched Days of Our Lives and check on RO. Anyways my computer needed to reboot from the update that took place so I laid my head down on my pillow Snookiums was next to it and I looked at her and she gave me some kisses on my forehead  I guess it was meant to be that she is to stay here.


----------



## LuvaBun (Jul 29, 2009)

*Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *


> I had Snookium up on my bed for about an hour while we(me and Snnokium) watched Days of Our Lives and check on RO. Anyways my computer needed to reboot from the update that took place so I laid my head down on my pillow Snookiums was next to it and I looked at her and she gave me some kisses on my forehead  I guess it was meant to be that she is to stay here.


OMG, that is so sweet. Like she knows and is saying "Thank you, Mommy, for letting me live here" 

Jan


----------



## CKGS (Jul 29, 2009)

Awww.. That is sooo sweet! She loves you mommy. Give her hugs n kisses from me too.


----------



## SweetSassy (Jul 29, 2009)

*Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *


> I had Snookium up on my bed for about an hour while we(me and Snnokium) watched Days of Our Lives and check on RO. Anyways my computer needed to reboot from the update that took place so I laid my head down on my pillow Snookiums was next to it and I looked at her and she gave me some kisses on my forehead  I guess it was meant to be that she is to stay here.


Awe.....She loves you.  She's thanking you for letting her stay.....April


----------



## Raspberry82 (Aug 2, 2009)

Hey rebecca!! Sorry I'm so behind on your blog, I was without internet for a couple days *withdrawls!* lol. So glad you get to keep Snookiums, what a doll . 

How is your mom??


*hug*
Athena


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Aug 3, 2009)

*Raspberry82 wrote: *


> Hey rebecca!! Sorry I'm so behind on your blog, I was without internet for a couple days *withdrawls!* lol. So glad you get to keep Snookiums, what a doll .
> 
> How is your mom??
> 
> ...


Yah we don't get to keep. She's just visiting. lol.

Mom is ok. She went into the hospital Saturday around 130am she wasn't feeling well all day and hadn't eaten since breakfast and her stomach decided it was very unhappy that night and she puked on the bathroom floor as she didn't quite make it far enough in, and she also had some diarrhea and blood was coming from that end as well. She took a bath hoping that would help but it didn't and she had a bowl moment in the tub as she couldn't make it the toilet  Dad decided she was very ill and called for an Ambulance and away she went. 
Dad called us to let us know mom was going into the Hospital and asked if we wanted to go. Kris had work at 11am so she stayed home and slept. I didn't work till 3 so I went with dad to see mom. She was hooked up to an IV and a monitor 
From mom's history we believe she has a bleeding ulcer in her stomach. The last one she had was 4 years ago and stayed in the hospital for a week. 
The last update I got was they haven't given mom anything to eat and she's hungry. They are running some more test on Monday and hopefully they turn out positive and she can return home


----------



## kherrmann3 (Aug 3, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear about your mom.  :hug: I know how scary that can be, having a parent in the hospital. That's probably the best place for her, though. Sending well wishes your family's way! :hug:


----------



## tonyshuman (Aug 3, 2009)

That's so scary. I hope your mom feels better soon! [[hugs]]


----------



## Raspberry82 (Aug 3, 2009)

Oh how scary! It sounds like maybe an ulcer, a very very bad one. But they'll run a bunch of tests to make sure which is good. And hopefully make sure she doesn't have any minor damage issues to her lower GI wall which could cause issues like that too. Poor thing! If it does turn out to be an ulcer, the best thing I've tried for healing them is chlorophyll capsules and plenty of acidophilus/probiotics daily which will heal it very well if used for long enough.

Here's a good one I use

http://www.vitacost.com/Natures-Way-Chlorofresh


Well wishes for your mom!

ray:
:hug:


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Aug 4, 2009)

Mom has to stay another night in the hospital. No test were done today and she received 2 units of blood. Dad said she was up and alert and talking to everyone who came to see her.
I haven't been up to see her 'cause I've been working. I might go see her Tuesday after work. Dad said they are going to do the test on Tuesday.


----------



## LuvaBun (Aug 4, 2009)

This must be such a worry to you all 

i will be keeping your mom in my thoughts and hoping everything works out well ray:

Jan


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Aug 4, 2009)

Got off early from work and walked to the hospital to see mom. She's doing fine  They did a scope and it revealed nothing. There was no ulcer that they saw. So if her hemoglobin doesn't go tonight there's a good chance she can come home on Wednesday.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Aug 4, 2009)

[align=center]Bunny Update

[align=left]All the bunnies are doing good. Last night/Early morning I lost D.C. :shock:
He went missing when I woke up. I only spotted 2 bunnies 1 Smokies in the cage and 1 Snookium's in her cage. But where was D.C. under and Igloo Nope, Hiding behind and Igloo Nope, In Snookium cage Nope  I have a box in the bunny cage with the food and the small bag of treats that I bought, I put the box in the cage so it's easy access and out of the way. Well last night I got lazy and didn't interlock the box flaps so they close securely h34r2 Inside the box I found 1 male brown mini rex and 1 bag of treats eaten ssd:. He might of ate the food but he ate what was left of the treat's which was pretty much the whole package. He's tummy sure looked full when I pulled him out. I guess it's time to get the storage container to keep the supplies in.

Right now Snookium is out on my bed. I offered her a ketchup chip and turned her nose up, but when I offered her a ritz cracker she was all for it . So she got a bit of that as her treat since the other treats were eaten by 1 mini rex. The bag of crackers was sitting in front of laptop and Kris was sitting on the edge of my bed and she went around to help herself to another piece and before Kris could stop her she got a bite and Kris took it away but after told her she can finish it 'cause she didn't want to eat it after Snookiums took a bite so I bit into most of it and offered the remainder which wasn't much to Snookiums and she turned her nose up. I guess it must taste different if a human bites into it firs. LOL
[/align][/align]


----------



## kherrmann3 (Aug 5, 2009)

Aww, silly D.C.! Just trying to keep Mommy on her toes! Naughty bunner! 

I'm glad to hear your mom is doing better. Before you mentioned she was bleeding out of the wrong end. That is pretty common when you have diarrhea. As long as it is bright red (not black or dark/tarry looking) it is normally OK. That means that she was bleeding from somewhere near the opening. I know when ulcers bleed, the blood normally comes out black or dark brown. It's a good thing that they didn't find an ulcer (I wouldn't wish it on anyone!). I hope she does well and gets to go home soon! :hug:


----------



## LuvaBun (Aug 5, 2009)

D.C. - what a little stinker! I bet he thought he was in heaven, a bag of treats to himself .

And Snookiums says it's alright to share food with a human, so long as the eat it after her .

Glad to hear your mom's doing better. I bet she's looking forward to going home.

Jan


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Aug 6, 2009)

Bad news. Mom doesn't get to come home till Friday at the earliest. She is bleeding and they don't know why or where.. Dad said there going to do a colonos.. I think it means Colonoscopy? Sounds like she depressed being there. And she's not getting much sleep  I wish I had better hours so I could go see her but by the time I'm off there's only a 1/2 hour left to visiting hours and it takes me 10 mins to walk to the hospital from work


----------



## SweetSassy (Aug 6, 2009)

I'm sorry about your mom. Hope she gets better soon. ray:

 :hug: April


----------



## tonyshuman (Aug 6, 2009)

Oh dear. The worst thing in medicine is not knowing what you're trying to fight. Best of luck, I hope she gets a diagnosis soon and they can figure out how to treat it.


----------



## LuvaBun (Aug 6, 2009)

Oh, I can imagine just how disappointed your mom must be, having to stay in longer. Still, it's better that she is in hospital so they can try and find out what's causing the bleeding.

Shame about the hospital visiting times. When my mom was in last year I was lucky, as you could visit all day, except meal times.

Thinking of you (perhaps a secret visit from Snookiums might make her feel better )

Jan


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Aug 6, 2009)

The Colonoscopy revealed nothing  So yet another night which we expected. Visting hours are 12-8 so yah I can't go. Oh well. Mom is happier seeing her sis and my older sis anyways. Not that she doesn't love me but I don't have anything to talk to her about. If I could go see her I would bring my Sudoko white board and play a game with her. She'd probably be worn out form the other visitors when I get there.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Aug 10, 2009)

First I have to tell everyone I think Snookiums is a boy.

I have Snookiums up on the bed fr play time and he's was being very well behaved laying down on the bed climbing on me/over me  Until he found the Ritz Crackers I haden't eaten yet. I forgot they were on the bed until he was sniffing around what I thought was the chips bag he was going after but nope it was crackers. I moved them to the other side of the laptop so I had a better visual of them but that I was distracted talking to a few friends on MSN and he got another bite off them. I kept pushing him back but he's not stupid and kept coming back and got a few more bites before I could stop them. So I moved them again and he seemed to have given up for a bit until now he's got a good noise and wants those crackers. 

Before we left the apt. today Kris and I cleaned up the cage and my sister once again turned on the vacuum and guess where D.C. ended up? Under the Igloo nope, cowarding in a corner nope, He jumped into Snookiums cage and hid under his Igloo. LOL. It was a priceless moment.

I have new photo's of all 3 uploading.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Aug 10, 2009)

How is your mom doing? Did she go home yet?

(Also: Yay! New pictures! )


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Aug 10, 2009)

Mom is fine. She was release Friday with no idea what was wrong with her. She has to go back for more test this week. I doubting she's going back to work. 

But she is feeling a bit better. The other day day took her to Wal-Mart to return a $10 item and look at patio sets. Dad thought that had decided on the they were going to get so he went to get the van and left mom to pay for the patio set. BAD move as Mom decided they need BOTH lets they were looking at.h34r2 So mom returned the $10 item and instead made a $600 purchase. Mom and Dad have been working on the backyard for a while now and recently put a deck on but my NO means is there room for 2 patio sets. So 1 goes on the deck and 1 goes on the ground behind the deck :?. 

So yah I think mom is doing just FINE! 
*
kherrmann3 wrote: *


> How is your mom doing? Did she go home yet?
> 
> (Also: Yay! New pictures! )


----------



## LuvaBun (Aug 10, 2009)

Lol for your mom. Now _*there's*_ a way to make you feel better  (spending hubby's money always makes me feel better )

Snookiums is a determined little guy, isn't he (btw, why do you think he's a boy?)

Looking forward to the pics 

Jan


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Aug 10, 2009)

Well I just read somewhere that boy bunnies don't have nipples. Well I've checked Him and D.C. and can't find nipples. But I guess Snookiums could be a girl and I just can't feel the nipples. But I do know for certain Snookiums is an 'IT'  

Pictures should be up soon.
*
LuvaBun wrote: *


> Snookiums is a determined little guy, isn't he (btw, why do you think he's a boy?)
> 
> Looking forward to the pics
> 
> Jan


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Aug 10, 2009)

[align=center]Smokies and D.C.
[align=left]Laying around















D.C. checking things out









Smokies hiding out









Eating yummy Hay












[/align][/align]


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Aug 10, 2009)

[align=center]Snookiums
[align=left]Snookiums loves to be up on my bed










I says HI





Rearranging the towel













After a long days work





Snookiums in his cage with a visitor













If you don't back i'm gonna hurt you look h34r2




[/align][/align]


----------



## SweetSassy (Aug 10, 2009)

Lots of CUTE pictures  



:adorable:


----------



## tonyshuman (Aug 10, 2009)

Aw!! What cuties! Some boy bunnies have nipples too. I know the guy I pet sat had testcles and nipples. What delightful conversation! :yuck

At least the cute bunny pics make up for the gross talk.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Aug 10, 2009)

I guess it doesn't really matter. I'm not good at sexing rabbits. But I do know for sure is that S/He is a fixed rabbit 
*
tonyshuman wrote: *


> Aw!! What cuties! Some boy bunnies have nipples too. I know the guy I pet sat had testcles and nipples. What delightful conversation! :yuck
> 
> At least the cute bunny pics make up for the gross talk.


----------



## CKGS (Aug 11, 2009)

I haven't read your blog or much else in awhile but was glad to see that your mom is okay. That's good news. 
So you aren't keeping Snookums? I am so confused... Lol- my fiance' would say that isn't new.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Aug 11, 2009)

*Snookiums isn't going ANYWHERE he's my boy 
CKGS wrote: *


> I haven't read your blog or much else in awhile but was glad to see that your mom is okay. That's good news.
> So you aren't keeping Snookums? I am so confused... Lol- my fiance' would say that isn't new.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Aug 11, 2009)

I love the pictures! The pics of "bunneh in an igloo" are adorable! :hearts:


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Aug 16, 2009)

I took some photo's of Snookium's visiting me up on my bed. Where is very content to be. Right now he's loafed on MY pillow. Oh well...

Looking around.













Do you really have to be taking those photos?









Cleaning himself

































I have a few more pictures to share of Snookium's with my sister but I don't want to overload everyone with cuteness


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 16, 2009)

Very cute.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Aug 16, 2009)

*squee!* I love the bunny cleanin' time picture!


----------



## LuvaBun (Aug 16, 2009)

I love him - he has the cutest colouring/markings 

:shock2:Lookit all your polar bear stuffies!!! Jester' favourite toy is a polar bear called Minty - he shares his cage with him and gives him kisses 

Jan


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Aug 16, 2009)

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> I love him - he has the cutest colouring/markings
> 
> :shock2:Lookit all your polar bear stuffies!!! Jester' favourite toy is a polar bear called Minty - he shares his cage with him and gives him kisses
> 
> Jan


I love my polar bears but I don't trust the bunnies with them. Snookium wants to chew on there tags so I had to cover them up when he's out.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Aug 17, 2009)

I went to the Detroit Zoo and saw some polar bears. They made me think of you. lol


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Aug 18, 2009)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> I went to the Detroit Zoo and saw some polar bears. They made me think of you. lol


Ahh thanx. I wont be seeing them this year but I want to go back next year, they extend the trip by 3 days


----------



## kherrmann3 (Aug 18, 2009)

I will post the pictures of the bears when I upload the pictures.


----------



## irishbunny (Aug 18, 2009)

He is very cute and I'm glad he get's to live with you!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Aug 18, 2009)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> I will post the pictures of the bears when I upload the pictures.


COOL


----------



## SweetSassy (Aug 18, 2009)

Cute Pic's


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Aug 18, 2009)

*SweetSassy wrote: *


> Cute Pic's


Thanx


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Aug 18, 2009)

Here's the rest of the photo's as promised.

Kris holding Snookium























And a picture of my boy laying around


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Aug 18, 2009)

Smokies and D.C.


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Aug 30, 2009)

What does the name D.C stand for?
Yo always have the cutest names lol


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Aug 30, 2009)

*MyLOVEABLES!! wrote: *


> What does the name D.C stand for?
> Yo always have the cutest names lol


D.C. stands for Dark Chocolate. Heehee That's what it's fur color looks like. UMMM almost good to eat. NOT . His fur doesn't taste that well. I know lots of people of snorting Rex fur but not me.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Aug 30, 2009)

Some of you may know that D.C. has a new friend. He spends lots of time hanging out with this new friend and leave his GF Smokie hanging out alone. But Smokies makes sure to let him know that's she's unhappy with the amount of time she spends with his new friend.

So I introduce you to The boys 














And Smokies all alone


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Aug 30, 2009)

hahaha naughty DC!
thnx 4 the pics


----------



## kherrmann3 (Aug 30, 2009)

Aww, poor Smokies! Does DC go back to her eventually?


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Aug 30, 2009)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> Aww, poor Smokies! Does DC go back to her eventually?


Yep he does. He likes to spend time with both of them. He really enjoys have a meal at night with Snookium 'cause he knows he'll actually get a few pellets. LOL


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Sep 1, 2009)

Ok so It's almost 3pm in the afternoon and I've been out on the Balcony for a few hours with the boys so they could be brushed as there molting bad. So after I was done with Snookium I put him down and grabbed D.C. and brushed him. Once I was done I let both of them play together on the balcony. They are really enjoying it. They have been playing together for a least an hour.

When I was talking to Kate(Korr_and_Sophie) she asked if I was gonna bring Smokies out when I put Snookiums away. I said I should. Then I was talking to Jen(Mouse_Chalk) and I asked her if she thought Smokies would be aggressive towards the boys if I brought her out and she asked if her and D.C. were bonded which they are but D.C. as we all know likes to visit to Snookium. So I wasn't sure about bring her out. But I got up the courage to go get her after I brought Water out for them. And she's not attacking him  She seems to be more scared and unsure what's going on the worried that he's out. And I have PICTURES to prove it 

Pictures to come later today!


----------



## LuvaBun (Sep 1, 2009)

That's wonderful progress, Becka . I felt so sorry for Smokies, all alone in that photo. It would be great if they could all hang out together!

Jan


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Sep 1, 2009)

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> That's wonderful progress, Becka . I felt so sorry for Smokies, all alone in that photo. It would be great if they could all hang out together!
> 
> Jan


I know I would love that. D.C. is cleaning up Snookium up a lot. So I guess I need to take everyone outside on my days off and see how it goes.


----------



## SweetSassy (Sep 1, 2009)

Wow, you may have a trio! :highfive: I'm jealous.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Sep 1, 2009)

*SweetSassy wrote: *


> Wow, you may have a trio! :highfive: I'm jealous.


Yep and it didn't take an effort or fighting  

This should be a world record for bonding bunnies. It didn't take much either. Just a trip out to the balcony and then there were 3 .


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Sep 1, 2009)

Successful Trio


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Sep 3, 2009)

Here are more pictures of your bonding and outdoor adventure.

[align=center]The Boys
























D.C. grooming Snookium











D.C. hidding





















[align=left]Next up Smokies and Snookium
[/align]











[/align]


----------



## kherrmann3 (Sep 4, 2009)

That's so awesome that you have a trio! I can't even get a duo going over here!  I'm glad that DC decided to share his attention with the two of them, and that Smokies learned to share DC!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Sep 4, 2009)

Thanx Kelly. I'm most happy that D.C. gets to share his attention with the both without traveling to the cage  And happy that Smokies has accepted Snookium as a friend.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Sep 4, 2009)

[align=center]Smokies and Snookium

In these series of photo's Smokies was laying down first then Snookium came in and laid down beside her







You can just barley see Snookium nose there while it looks like Smokies is reaching for something.





The 2 of laying down together













And a couple of close ups









Standing together 





Snookium asking Smokies to groom him but she says NO WAY













Next up the official TRIO
[/align]


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Sep 4, 2009)

[align=center]THE TRIO
Outside



















Inside










Feeding time















[/align]


----------



## irishlops (Sep 4, 2009)

OMG!!! i just saw a new bunny face!!! they all together are so cute!!!!!! *YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!MORE BUNNIES!!!*
awh, i just shocked lol:inlove:


----------



## tonyshuman (Sep 4, 2009)

Such sweet pics! I love the one where they're all smooshed together in the litterbox.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Sep 4, 2009)

*tonyshuman wrote: *


> Such sweet pics! I love the one where they're all smooshed together in the litterbox.


I do too!


----------



## SweetSassy (Sep 12, 2009)

LOTS of cute pictures!! :bunnyheart


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Sep 18, 2009)

[align=center]Silly Mini Rex
[/align][align=left]These photo's were taken the day of the bonding session.

Sitting inside the water dish, I had out for them.





Looks like he got caught in the act

_No mommy my feet aren't in the water_






I caught him putting his front feet in the dish a few times. He's just a little brat. But I still love his silly antics.


[/align]


----------



## kherrmann3 (Sep 18, 2009)

I think his little feetsies were hot! :hearts: Silly mini-rex!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Sep 22, 2009)

The other day I caught Smokies with her head stuck in the pepsi box.

In the first picture you can kinda of see her face in the side front opening of the box.
She was trying to chew her way out there the front hole there. LOL














I was about to go help her but she managed to get herself out.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Sep 22, 2009)

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> Cute pictures, curious bunny's get themselves into some interesting situation.



*
kherrmann3 wrote: *


> Aww! Our old foster did that (and loved to lay in them all stretched out!). It was funny to watch! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## SweetSassy (Sep 22, 2009)

So Cute. Lol. :biggrin2:Are all the bunnies still getting along?


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Sep 22, 2009)

Sorry guys I posted the photo's in the wrong blog. So I moved them over.

Wabbitdad this is the first time I've seen her even take a remote interest in the box, so it was funny to see when she had her head stuck in it.

kherrmann3 Smokies is way to big to be getting herself into the boxes. But I had to run and grab the camera when I saw her like that, and of course I stood and laughed and called my sister over to laugh at her as well.
*
*


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Sep 22, 2009)

*SweetSassy wrote: *


> So Cute. Lol. :biggrin2:Are all the bunnies still getting along?


For the most part they are getting along. Smokies will chase both boys and nip them but no serious fighting. If I catch her chasing them I will stop her and tell her NO but she's the boss.


----------



## LovableLops (Sep 29, 2009)

awww your bunbuns are cute!!!!!!!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Oct 6, 2009)

Constiant Head Shaking


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Oct 6, 2009)

The bunny's got a make shift hay basket. They really like jumping into it to eat there hay rather than sit in the litter box and eat it.










This ones are cute.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Oct 6, 2009)

The bunny's napping










Snookiums in a tight spot


----------



## kherrmann3 (Oct 6, 2009)

Aww! I love the one with Snookiums in the hay! :hearts:


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Oct 9, 2009)

Some people read in their bathrooom, why not eat? 

I love this picture, well all of them really, this one made me laugh.


----------



## tonyshuman (Oct 10, 2009)

The ones where they're hiding in the hay are so cute! Same for the ones where they're all snuggled together. :inlove:


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Oct 12, 2009)

Caption Contest #49


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Oct 12, 2009)

So today I came home from work early because it was slow and our labor was high. When I came in the door I only saw 1 bunny and that was Smokie so I looked in there box and there Igloos and no Boys... I walk down the hallway a bit and I see both boys, Snookium came up to say hi but D.C. went right back to under my bed. I picked Snookium up and placed in his peen and went to get D.C. but he was way under the bed where I couldn't read. Smart boy I tell yah. So I had to go get the broom to shoo him out then I closed the doors behind me and he try to play run and hide for a bit. Once he went close to pen I blocked him where he could jump over the grid since it was only 1 panel high. But he didn't want to so I had to pick him up and put him back in.

This is the first time the boys have ever gotten out. I'm still not to sure how they got out.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Oct 12, 2009)

They knew how to get out long time ago, they were shocked that you came home early and they didn't getback in time.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Oct 12, 2009)

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> They knew how to get out long time ago, they were shocked that you came home early and they didn't getback in time.


I sure hope that's not true.

Maybe next time they'll try and get Smokie out lol.. Luckily neither boy took an intrest in the many cords that were exposed


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Oct 12, 2009)

*Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *


> *Wabbitdad12 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > They knew how to get out long time ago, they were shocked that you came home early and they didn't getback in time.
> ...


Thats good they could have gotten hurt.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Oct 19, 2009)

*Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *


> Caption Contest #49


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Oct 30, 2009)

I think I must have the worlds most spoiled bunny's. A few weeks ago I got to take home about 6 bags of Apple Slices as they expired so we can't sell them but they still looked good and the bunny's weren't complaining. Then last week I was allowed to take 5 bags of shredded carrots that we use on the salads they were all extra 'cause we get 2 bags of carrots per box and 1 bag is really only needed to use on the salads. The bunny's loved that as well.

I just received a 25lbs of Oxbow Timothy hay and oh my it's so GREEN and bunny's are loving it. I shouldn't have to go buy hay for a few months I hope.

I try and get new pictures up soon. Maybe tonight next week is pretty busy for me with working 2 jobs now.


----------



## tonyshuman (Oct 30, 2009)

That is awesome! Do you work at a restaurant?


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Oct 30, 2009)

Claire I work for McD's 10 long years. I'm ready to leave that's why I took on a second part time job so I can move on with my life.


----------



## tonyshuman (Oct 31, 2009)

OIC. I didn't realize you could get good leftover veggies there. At least that's a good thing, until you can move further with your second job.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Oct 31, 2009)

*tonyshuman wrote: *


> OIC. I didn't realize you could get good leftover veggies there. At least that's a good thing, until you can move further with your second job.


Well we can't sell the Apple Slices after the expired date even if they are still good, The customers are fussy that way. So either we toss them or they go home to the bellies of my fur kids. For the carrots we just don't use enough of them on the salads and the boss hates looking at all those extra carrots so I was told to take them home. So I did. The bunny's aren't complaining.


----------



## irishlops (Oct 31, 2009)

*Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *


> *tonyshuman wrote: *
> 
> 
> > OIC. I didn't realize you could get good leftover veggies there. At least that's a good thing, until you can move further with your second job.
> ...


LOL, I bet there not!!!


----------



## irishlops (Nov 8, 2009)

hey,Can I draw this pic of your bunny Rebecca?? I would like to practice dark furred rabbits. and ofcourse being cute also helps in my picking.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Nov 8, 2009)

Oh Course you can Elena.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Nov 20, 2009)

Bunny Update


Well I think it's about time I really updated my blog.

All the Kids are going really good. Haven't seen D.C. have another weird head twitching since when it happened. Smokies is still boss and she must chase the boys for no reason.

I cleaned there Pen today and I left the door open so they could check out the apt. while I wash the litter boxes. Snookium was more than happy to go explore and eat the loose hay on the rug, D.C. also came out but he went to my room but when I came and he saw me he turned right around and run for it, so I had to chase him a bit and he eventually went back to the Pen. Smokies came out only for a short time, she's a scardy bunny  LOL.

Life Update

Well life is going not to bad. Still working FT for McD's and NOT loving it. I started PT with Primerica and LOVING it. If I could leave McD's I would but I can't just yet. I give myself 1 more year of McD's then I have to leave. It's just not a fun and happy place to be anymore. Nobody's happy there. 
Right now my sister has been accused of stealing money which I know didn't happen and would never happen and they can't prove it. So I want her to get out and find something different. She's lucky if she gets 40hrs a week. Which is what we would like so she has a bit of extra money. She owes me 2 months I think for the Cable bill LOL. We split things up we weren't paying 1/2 of every bill. So I pay most of the rent and she pays the rest plus the bills and 1/2 of Grocery's when she can. It kinda of evens out I think. We aren't broke which is a good thing.

Bunny photo's coming soon.


----------



## SweetSassy (Nov 25, 2009)

Wow Becka, I gotta give youlots of credit for working 2 jobs. Thats has to be hard. :highfive: 



Good hear the bunnies are doing good. :biggrin2:


----------



## tonyshuman (Nov 25, 2009)

:yeahthat:

and it must take a lot of will power to go to a job you don't like! At least you get some fringe benefits (carrots, apples for the crew).


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Nov 25, 2009)

*tonyshuman wrote: *


> :yeahthat:
> 
> and it must take a lot of will power to go to a job you don't like! At least you get some fringe benefits (carrots, apples for the crew).


It does, but during the day it's all worth it because I get to work with People I like.

Right now with the 2nd job I'm still in training, so I get to sit back listen and learn while my trainer does all the work


----------



## irishlops (Dec 1, 2009)

*Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *


> *tonyshuman wrote: *
> 
> 
> > :yeahthat:
> ...


Sounds very hard indeed.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Dec 1, 2009)

Elena, yep real hard. :wink: But well worth it in the end.


----------



## irishlops (Dec 1, 2009)

*Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *


> Elena, yep real hard. :wink: But well worth it in the end.


I hope it is worth it aswell.


----------



## mistyjr (Dec 19, 2009)

Beeeeauiful Bunnies!!!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Dec 19, 2009)

*mistyjr wrote: *


> Beeeeauiful Bunnies!!!


Thanx. They are my wonder fur kids.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jan 2, 2010)

I haven't put any new Pictures up in a month so I thought I could post a few.

This is D.C. hanging out with his Aunty Kris. This doesn't happen often so must savor the picture it lasts longer lol.














Here are a few Pictures of Snookiums





Must get to HAY!













He's having a snack





Smokies hanging out with D.C.









D.C. hanging out with Snookium


----------



## cheryl (Jan 2, 2010)

Your bunnies are gorgeous Rebecca..i just love Smokies colouring..so cute!


----------



## SweetSassy (Jan 2, 2010)

:inlove: Cute pic's Becka.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jan 4, 2010)

Vulva is always Red; Smokies


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Jan 6, 2010)

*Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *


> I haven't put any new Pictures up in a month so I thought I could post a few.
> 
> This is D.C. hanging out with his Aunty Kris. This doesn't happen often so must savor the picture it lasts longer lol.



I like the 'bunny hug'. At least D.C. seems able to read.


----------



## kirbyultra (Jan 6, 2010)

Hey, I love the picture of all 3 buns together. I always get so jealous when I see other people's buns behaving nicely together. My two are such little wascals.


----------



## Amy27 (Jan 7, 2010)

Your bunnies are so cute! I love the must get to hay picture.


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Jan 10, 2010)

I demand more pictures! 
And an online blog (non RO one) so I can check up more often!


----------



## hartleybun (Jan 10, 2010)

those are beautiful bunnies - what gorgeous markings they have. they dont seem as camera shy as mine - the second they see me with the camera they hop it.


----------



## Fancy77 (Jan 19, 2010)

its been a while how is all going by u?? any new updates??


----------



## cheryl (Jan 20, 2010)

Yes Rebecca..we need newpictures.....please


----------



## kirbyultra (Jan 25, 2010)

Ditto, new pics?


----------



## Myia09 (Jan 25, 2010)

I love the "Bunny hug"
Hope you can move past McD's!
I worked at petsmart for a long time, and when I saw my friend who already worked there for 6 years making about only $14 and hating it..I said it was time to move on before I got stuck also!
Good luck!


----------



## mistyjr (Jan 29, 2010)

yes we need new picture's of your fur babies!!!!


----------



## Fancy77 (Jan 31, 2010)

*mistyjr wrote: *


> yes we need new picture's of your fur babies!!!!


:yeahthat:


----------



## MILU (Jun 15, 2010)

Pretty bunnies!!!!!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jun 15, 2010)

I think that's a record, 5 months and no updates  Go me!!!!!!!
lol


----------



## cheryl (Jun 15, 2010)

Ohh you tricked me lol..when i seen your blogs had been updated..i thought i was gonna see more of your bunnies...oh well i love the ones you sent me in pm..


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jun 15, 2010)

*cheryl wrote: *


> Ohh you tricked me lol..when i seen your blogs had been updated..i thought i was gonna see more of your bunnies...oh well i love the ones you sent me in pm..


I didn't trick you, someone else bumped it up.


----------



## cheryl (Jun 15, 2010)

LOL...silly me..


----------



## cheryl (Jun 15, 2010)

Lol..silly me....but still when i seen it had been bumped up i thought it was you updating your bunnies..


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jun 15, 2010)

*cheryl wrote: *


> Lol..silly me....but still when i seen it had been bumped up i thought it was you updating your bunnies..


Sorry Dear, No Updates Happening over here. Besides you were one of the lucky ones who got a private update


----------



## kirbyultra (Jun 15, 2010)




----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jun 15, 2010)

*kirbyultra wrote: *


>


Sorry I'll get right on your update soon!


----------



## cheryl (Jun 15, 2010)

*Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *


> *cheryl wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Lol..silly me....but still when i seen it had been bumped up i thought it was you updating your bunnies..
> ...


And you know that i appreciate that


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Dec 17, 2011)

With great sadness Smokies has passed away this morning.

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=69508&forum_id=27


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Dec 17, 2011)

My condolences to you.
Jj:sad::rainbow:


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Mar 9, 2014)

Has it really been 2yrs since Smokie passed?? Time sure goes buy. Smokies boy friends DC and Snookiums are still together and they have adopted another boyfriend. And we have 2 more single bunnies in the family.


----------

